# best toilet



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

So a friend / customer of mine takes several meds that makes him a a very large dumper if you know what I mean. I put in a Kohler 
cimmeron a few months ago. He called last night and said it isn't working that well for him. Short of putting in a flush valve, what other tank toilet have you guys had luck with for this situation??


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Try the champion toilet by American standard it has a larger trap way than the Kohler


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Gerber Avalanche


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Cal said:


> Gerber Avalanche


Avalanche?? What a name for a toilet. Love it.


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

american standard pressure assist


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

ToTo double cyclone even tho a toilet can flush down a 100 golf balls doesn't mean it get rid of all the piss. ToTo toilets are put thru the hardest testing procedures before they put them on the market. That's why most people can afford em. I'll put a ToTo toilet against any American standard, kohler you name it. They might be a pain in the ass to install some times but they will never let you down


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

A pressure assist or Toto .


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Toto, just look at the outlet port on one and you'll know.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

For the people on medication I always go with a pressure assist.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Caroma!


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Cal said:


> Gerber Avalanche


We install them, there pretty nice


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

If he's choking a Cimmaron, go pressure-assist.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Pain meds? Don't waste time or money on a new john get a mixer/egg beater. The stool comes out not just big but really hard like modeling clay. The stool will plug any john out there. I've done a lot of work at homes for the terminally ill, I've tried Toto's, American Standard Champions, even pressure assisted johns. They work most of the time but they will all plug fairly often. The caretakers go in with an egg beater for a number 2 and it works every time.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

PlumberDave said:


> Pain meds? Don't waste time or money on a new john get a mixer/egg beater. The stool comes out not just big but really hard like modeling clay. The stool will plug any john out there. I've done a lot of work at homes for the terminally ill, I've tried Toto's, American Standard Champions, even pressure assisted johns. They work most of the time but they will all plug fairly often. The caretakers go in with an egg beater for a number 2 and it works every time.


This is a good point. A friend of mine had the same problem. He told them to keep a stick by the toilet to" mash it up"


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

All day long........ToTo.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Caroma!


Lol that's why there free in the city of San Antonio...


----------



## Atomic Bearcat (Aug 9, 2013)

Toto would be my choice. Flush assist would get awfully annoying at 2:00 am.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Another vote for toto..


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

plumberpro said:


> Try the champion toilet by American standard it has a larger trap way than the Kohler


It as a large trap but the piss stays in the bowl...making it a sanitary issue.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

When a customer inquires about a hard flushing toilet, we sell them a Toto Drake. I've never had to go back and unclog one.

If they can clog a Toto, they need pain meds.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

PlungerJockey said:


> When a customer inquires about a hard flushing toilet, we sell them a Toto Drake. I've never had to go back and unclog one.
> 
> If they can clog a Toto, they need pain meds.


Dude you got that backwards. The MEDS clog the toilets. Lol


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Dude you got that backwards. The MEDS clog the toilets. Lol


You didn't get the joke


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

PlungerJockey said:


> You didn't get the joke


I did. U didn't get mine. All good


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

PlungerJockey said:


> When a customer inquires about a hard flushing toilet, we sell them a Toto Drake. I've never had to go back and unclog one.
> 
> If they can clog a Toto, they need pain meds.


 Pain meds is what this guy takes and I think lots of them. I have heard good things about the Toto drake.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Big cheez said:


> Lol that's why there free in the city of San Antonio...


Yep! The largest trapway of any toilet... Period!






I love the Toto Product Line and sell a crapload of them...
But when it comes to a customer on pain meds with a history of clogging toilets I'll go with a Caroma any day of the week...:thumbup:

And yea...
I'll take a Caroma over a pressure assisted toilet as well...
All a pressure assisted toilet is, is a shiotty toilet someone bolted a supercharger onto, to get a 1/2 decent level of performance...:yes:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I just filled up my Drake reading this thread. 


Oh and it flushed it all away.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I'd have to agree with the egg beater bit. The company I work for handles close to 30 mobile home parks/ retirement communities as well as quite a few assisted living facilities. We loved all the service calls, but we also needed to create a solution and I was showed the beater technique by an assisted living nurse. It may not sound pretty, but if they can use a plunger, thay can use something to mash up their turds.


----------



## waterpik (Mar 10, 2014)

Toto Drake or AS Champion are my choices.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

TOTO, no doubt about it!!!


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Delta prelude or toto. However i will now look into caroma. Cant beat that 4" jetway


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

The problem I found with the Caroma's is the low water in the bowl.... Really dirty toilet...pain to repair as well, and the parts are not readily available here.....

How about this Gerber Viper, the wholesaler is trying to get me onto.... Looks good. Any feedback?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

redbeardplumber said:


> The problem I found with the Caroma's is the low water in the bowl.... Really dirty toilet...pain to repair as well, and the parts are not readily available here..... How about this Gerber Viper, the wholesaler is trying to get me onto.... Looks good. Any feedback?


We sell the Gerber Viper and Avalanche and have had very few problems. I personally have an Avalanche in one bath and a Toto Drake in the master bath. The Avalanche flushes better and leaves a cleaner bowl. Nothing wrong with the Toto but I give the edge to the Gerber Avalanche.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Gerber Viper is a good toilet. Gerber Avalanche is great. I have the Gerber Ultra Flush in my house. I install Gerber exclusively, never had a problem with any of them. Customers love them. Stay away from the Gerber Maxwell though. It's a bottom line toilet and a piece of crap. I put in 3 and eventually pulled out all three and put in the Viper.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I wonder in light of the recent recall how many in this thread would continue to recommend the Flushmate Toilets...

I know I'll still happily recommend the Caroma toilets for flushing the turdzilla monsters...
I usually install Toto but for this specific Instance Caroma is the only choice...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Yep! The largest trapway of any toilet... Period!
> 
> Comparison of Caroma Flush Washdown Technology to Siphon Flush Technology - YouTube
> 
> ...


I thought people were going with the pressure-assist toilets because they didn't sweat at all,that and the added pressure


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Redwood said:


> I wonder in light of the recent recall how many in this thread would continue to recommend the Flushmate Toilets...
> 
> I know I'll still happily recommend the Caroma toilets for flushing the turdzilla monsters...
> I usually install Toto but for this specific Instance Caroma is the only choice...


Never heard of the caroma who makes it?????how much are they price wise??


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Redwood said:


> I wonder in light of the recent recall how many in this thread would continue to recommend the Flushmate Toilets...
> 
> I know I'll still happily recommend the Caroma toilets for flushing the turdzilla monsters...
> I usually install Toto but for this specific Instance Caroma is the only choice...


I have put in many Mansfield eco quantum ( air assist).... I'm a little gun shy now.... For sure...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Mansfields new 3in throat ADA stool really surprised me I was expecting less than what I got. They really stepped up to the plate on this one.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Big cheez said:


> ToTo double cyclone even tho a toilet can flush down a 100 golf balls doesn't mean it get rid of all the piss. ToTo toilets are put thru the hardest testing procedures before they put them on the market. That's why most people can afford em. I'll put a ToTo toilet against any American standard, kohler you name it. They might be a pain in the ass to install some times but they will never let you down


That double cyclone is the shiz nit.


----------



## plumb_aus (Mar 20, 2014)

If money is no object (or the insurance is paying) then suggest a Starck 3 European Toilet Set made by Duravit - In fact it could be a no brainer as it has heap of features you'd expect from a German built unit such as dual flushing and a special nano-coated ceramic designed to minimise caking :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sparky said:


> Never heard of the caroma who makes it?????how much are they price wise??


http://www.caromausa.com/


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sparky said:


> I thought people were going with the pressure-assist toilets because they didn't sweat at all,that and the added pressure


Yea they have a lot of power... Explosive Power!


----------

